# search and rescue



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Anyone know what happened were coming in from the gulf and there are 2 search and rescue boats running east to west and a helicopter scanning the gulf they are all inside the final bouys


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

They just came across channel 16 an overdue kayaker from Sherman cove named john kain hasn't returned


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Doesn't sound good. Maybe they'll find him in short order.


----------



## snelljps (May 11, 2013)

Hope they find him.


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Praying for his safe return


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Hopefully he just went out a little to far and will find his way back safely...


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Hope he makes it back okay  Conditions there can change in a heart beat!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

As of 7:20 they haven't found him yet. The VHF is blowing up this morning, CG asking everyone to help look.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I heard yesterday when coming in the pass, we looked on the way in but were limping in so couldn't really go out of our way. Hope he is found safe and sound.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Anybody know if he was fishing or just out for a paddle?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

At least the weather has been extremely favorable with pretty calm seas. Hopefully he is alright and is found.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Tv 3 report at 11am been missing since afternoon 13 may


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Apparently his name is John Kane and he is in a yellow kayak


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

You would think an empty yellow kayak would be easy to spot from the air... There's a John Kane on FB from Crestview who's a munitions handler, but we have no mutual friends an his site is private as it should be. I hope they find whoever it is alive and well soon...:yes:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man its been a rough month or so for yakkers in this area. 

That north wind really picked up yesterday, hopefully he will be found after being blown too far offshore. Maybe they should widen their search off the beach several more miles. Kayaks can blow really fast.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If he was in the gulf, the tide turned around 1:15 yesterday afternoon ... that'd be a hell of a paddle against a tide dumping out.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

News says that They're looking in the bay for him now? Can anyone Confirm that? My boat can't handle the gulf, but I may head out tomorrow after work and try to help in the search if they are looking in the bay.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Flguy32514 said:


> News says that They're looking in the bay for him now? Can anyone Confirm that? My boat can't handle the gulf, but I may head out tomorrow after work and try to help in the search if they are looking in the bay.


*They say:*

*Search teams are looking for Kane and his yellow kayak in a 610-square-mile portion of the Pensacola Bay area*

*This includes the GOM*


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

been working multiple airborne Coast Guard, civil and military aircraft involved in the search all day. the helo's covered all the bay and bayou's around NAS then began working their way offshore. had a couple of helo's about 10 miles offshore working pattern when I left work about 2:30 and still nothing.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

brnbser said:


> been working multiple airborne Coast Guard, civil and military aircraft involved in the search all day. the helo's covered all the bay and bayou's around NAS then began working their way offshore. had a couple of helo's about 10 miles offshore working pattern when I left work about 2:30 and still nothing.


Only 10 miles? I'd go out much further. if He's drifting at 3-5mph, with a N wind, he could be out around 40-60 miles by now.. Not sure when the wind shifted south. Damn I'd be scared shitless.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hope he stays/stayed with the kayak. Me and OzzyVega had to get rescued a year or two ago and we stayed with the kayaks to increase visibility even though they were both full of water and barely bouyant.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

He probably went to fish the pass and got swept out into the Gulf. I hope they look more out in the Gulf then in the bay. We do not need to lose another yakker. I would be looking more towards Gulf Breeze proper to Navarre by now, but in the Gulf. I will be keeping an eye in this story and hoping for his safe return. O*D*W


----------



## pw328 (Nov 20, 2012)

His name is John but he goes by Joe. I went to highschool with him. He is a very bright young man and hopefully is going to turn up alright.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope he gets found safe and soon.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

The SAR assets are not just out there droning around. They are being guided by a a SAR mission coordinaor who utilizes very sophisticated computer program to draw search patterns. This program takes all factors into account, when planning searches. That said, those boats and aircraft can only do so much. I hope and pray that this young man can hang in there. 
A $250 PLB like this;
http://www.landfallnavigation.com/f...ium=shopping+engine&utm_campaign=pricegrabber
would have made all the difference.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*whalerjon*

I looked at the link. Do you or anyone you know how good this nav GPS life saver thing is? Sends signals to satellites?? Sends signals to EMT's??? 

Just curious about the details? sounds like a terrific product. Search aircraft receive it's signals? Sends signals to passing 747??? And of course, signals for how long? Is it a proven "tool" in the *marine industry? *

If it is the real deal, for $250, it's just as important as fuel, bait, and ice. Same cost as 60-70 gal of fuel! 

I'll pray that this ends well.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

If he's alive and well right now, and they don't find him in 36-48 hours then the biggest concern is dehydration,if he doesn't have a lot of water on board. Hope they find him soon.


----------



## jwabnitz (Mar 25, 2013)

i go to school with his brother. praying for the safe return of him


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Captdroot, here is a relevant article from Hawaii. PLB's are the real deal and not a toy. Yes, they talk to satellites and to rescue boats and aircraft.

(USER SUBMITTED) – Two 18-year old male kayakers are safe after being rescued by USCG crews in the vicinity of Malele Bay, Lanai while kayaking from Maui to Lanai Tuesday. Around 6 p.m. USCG Sector Honolulu search and rescue coordinators received a distress signal from a personal locator beacon (PLB) carried by one of the men. ?A 45' Response Boat-Medium, from USCG Station Maui, and an MH-65 Dolphin Helicopter, from Air Station Barbers Point, were dispatched and arrived on scene within 20 minutes.? 

Crew members aboard the Dolphin sighted one of the men in the water near his overturned kayak. A rescue swimmer was immediately lowered to rescue the man. Within several minutes the other kayaker and his kayak were located safely ashore on Manele Bay. 

The USCG recomends all mariners carry safety equipment such as flares, VHF radio and lifejackets. PLBs are an added layer of security that allows rescuers to quickly identify distress emergency within minutes of activation.

Article that explains the technology in depth.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distress_radio_beacon


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Anything new on this? He had his dog? So I'm guessing he was in the bay or pass and did not start offshore?

IMO the best safety measure around here is waterproof bag for your cell. Cell range is 5+ miles offshore and you know the battery life of your cell every day. The PLBs are great but not cheap, have batteries, sink, etc., basically they can fail too. I keep my cell in a double waterproof bag made for phones and then that is kept inside my dry bag. I feel extremely safe with this, I can call and text easily well offshore.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If they didn't find him last night, it's not looking good.

Fyi, I have a flashlight App on my phone that can also use your camera flash to Morse code SOS... it's pretty bright.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Just heard the pon pon again over VHF... the search continues.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks, very interesting use of Satellite technology that tracks our automobiles, too. My first guess is, "most all folks just count on keeping their cell phone dry". I will say, that would still be my concern with this new electronic gadget. I'm an old salt, been a long time since I was "Man over board" or "tipped the canoe". 

Maybe Sealark can shed some more light on this new item, called a *PLB versus the standby EPIRB*


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

A cell phone comes absolutely nowhere close to a PLB. You gotta ask yourself how much your life is worth. Morse code with a cell phone flash? Good luck with that. To many, a case of beer is more important than an epirb or PLB.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

No, I'm just speaking about water proof. Once you are in the water, that cell phone is history within 30secs. I just wonder about the PLB. If you are above sea level, by 2,3,4. or 5' that is a lot different than "in the water".


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

whalerjon said:


> A cell phone comes absolutely nowhere close to a PLB. You gotta ask yourself how much your life is worth. Morse code with a cell phone flash? Good luck with that. To many, a case of beer is more important than an epirb or PLB.


Just saying... it's available. 

You think I'm gonna paddle my ass in the gulf with just that? No.

But if I have my phone anyways, and it's available, it sure is a good way to signal in the dark.
no reason to be a dick about it. Just sharing information.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Captdroot has mail.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Captdroot said:


> No, I'm just speaking about water proof. Once you are in the water, that cell phone is history within 30secs. I just wonder about the PLB. If you are above sea level, by 2,3,4. or 5' that is a lot different than "in the water".


Epribs and PLB's are certainly not foul proof either. You are right about phones they can be dropped into water, but they are also exponentially more useful than a PLB. What if I catch a king and it slices you open, what is a PLB going to do? With my cell phone I can call and tell emergency services exactly what happened and ready to treat me upon arrival.

I want everyone to not only be safe but feel safe. Personally, I spent about $50 on a phone case I feel is very KISS, safe, foul proof, and will last a long long time. Just because I am not spending $300 on something does not mean I am not being safe.

I hate the question "what is your life worth?" If you truly feel that way you should not be fishing offshore, better have a 5 point seat belt in your car, etc. You can't freak about everything.

With my waterproof case for my phone I have texted under water just to test it. I charge my phone every night and I know the battery strength when I launch. I would not launch without almost full batter. Additionally I always have another person with me kayak fishing. Out of a boat something better than a phone is definitely better, but personally I could not feel more secure than what I do with my phone situation.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a PLB costs about $250 I take it to the bottom while diving. It has 3 channels. A 3 in. antenna the voice comm is at best 6 miles. It can be programed to any channel on one button for Vhf trans the second button is for ch. 16. The third button is satellite position and comm with coast guard. Dive pros have them on 98. Go look at them. I have had mine to 90 feet without any leaks.


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

sealark said:


> I have a PLB costs about $250 I take it to the bottom while diving. It has 3 channels. A 3 in. antenna the voice comm is at best 6 miles. It can be programed to any channel on one button for Vhf trans the second button is for ch. 16. The third button is satellite position and comm with coast guard. Dive pros have them on 98. Go look at them. I have had mine to 90 feet without any leaks.


The Nautilus radios? Yeah, I have one of those take it with me everytime - worth the $300 they're asking.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes Nautilus I was too lazy to go look at the name on it. Havent used it yet but I did talk on ch 68 for a test.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Found him yet?


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

:thumbsup: Thanks for update sealark. I was wondering if a PLD was a product that was more commonly used by hikers and climbers. Sounds like a smart idea in any smaller water craft. Jet ski, john boats, kayaks, etc...... definitely attached to any fella out there alone, regardless of size of the vessel.

Good info here, but we began chatting "under not so good circumstances." Anyone who has been reading this will hopefully "Not go out alone" without a "PLD".


----------

